# 2015-2016 Cohutta Archery  hunt (Pics)



## dakota78 (Nov 3, 2015)

Oct 6, 2015


----------



## dakota78 (Nov 3, 2015)

*2015-2016 Cohutta Archery hunt*

October 13 2015


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks like that Mathews has been hungry!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 3, 2015)

You're on fire man! Awesome job!  Not too many of us get to tag out!! That's the way to fill the freezer right there!
What did the big one weigh?


----------



## dakota78 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks. Honestly we never got a chance to weigh him but DNR estimated him 225 dressed weight.  I had to quarter up the smaller bear and packed it out.  The 4 quarters and back straps weighed right at 60lbs.  I normally see bears almost everyday but they are normally pretty small. So i waited til the last week to decide on shooting for meat.  Every year i wait for the big one and end up regretting on the ones i passed in the earlier part of the season. Im now hunting for deer and still seeing bears.  Ill end up seeing  a huge one and wont beable to shoot him because im already tagged out , But thats how it goes. Lol


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 3, 2015)

That's awesome congrats on both bears I've got 1 bear tag left and gonna try to fill it this year as well


----------



## dakota78 (Nov 3, 2015)

Im now hunting the Peeples lake area and seeing some decent bear activity if anyone is still on a search for a bear.  I up there mon thru fri and dont mind showing you anything that ive seen.  Im on a buck hunt now so the bears are just for the camera now lol


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 4, 2015)

dakota78 said:


> Im now hunting the Peeples lake area and seeing some decent bear activity if anyone is still on a search for a bear.  I up there mon thru fri and dont mind showing you anything that ive seen.  Im on a buck hunt now so the bears are just for the camera now lol



I might get up with you and see if I can get another bear this season
Is people's lake WMA or national Forrest?


----------



## dakota78 (Nov 4, 2015)

Its national forest


----------

